# Treating Bristleworm Stings with Vinegar: Does It Work?



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good article for dealing with the nasty stings..I've done it in the past and it works for me.

http://www.reef2rainforest.com/2015/12/09/treating-bristleworm-stings-with-vinegar-does-it-work/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks fo rthe info. Very useful.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

I was cleaning a canister filter using my bare hands and I guess one must have slipped up in between my middle and ring finger. I had little tiny clear blisters from it in the area, it was itchy and took about 3 weeks to go away, wasn't really red or anything just these tiny hairs and then tiny blisters. I looked online for remedies and nothing helped.

Same when I was stabbed by a black urchin through the tip of my finger, read to run hot water in the area to help draw out any toxins, it hurt solid for days, and bled like a stuck pig.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I love these reef tanks and love looking into mine. However, some things in there creep me right out. These worms included. They make my skin crawl. When I decide to take the tank down and upgrade I'm gonna have to hire people or wear those welding gloves that go up to my shoulders .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I just pulled one about 4 inches out of my tank. I may have to consider wearing gloves now.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

you guys should see Porky, hes probably 5-6 inchs long and probably 1-2 inched thick. looks like a giant fuzzy caterpillar crawling around my tank.
it's pink with white bristles. I honestly have no idea what its eating, nothing in the tank seems effected by it at all. Sometimes I see him out at night, other times I don't. Next time I do I'll snap the lights on quick and get a picture


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I can probably beat that! I have one about a foot long!!!!!!!!! Grosses me the F out!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

The bottom of my overflow is covered with these suckers. I've just let them be as they are great at controlling the detritus in there. When I need to, I just shop vac them out


----------

